# Nautilus Coils Dissapointing!



## mohamed (18/4/14)

So i have recently purchased 5 pack coils for my nautilus and out of my five pack so far 3 dud coils.
For some or other reason 3 out of the five coils gave harsh burnt taste from the word go.not to sure what caused this as i have done everything as i usually do it.
1 soaked for approx 5 mins 
2 primer puffs 
3 adjust airflow for ratio of juice used

Im guessing a bad batch.For now the nautilus is going in the bottom draw and will be replaced by the i clear x1

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (18/4/14)

I too haven't had much joy with my Nautilus. When using a 40/60 pg/vg juice, it struggles to wick properly. Every second puff (when i do a double draw), feels like its just about to burn. Although i must admit Heathers 40/60 is on the thick side, but non of my other atties has a problem wicking that juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/14)

Wow that's a bit of bad luck... I have never had a bum coil and even with 100% VG the Nautilus is still happy... granted I have to soak the coil for a while but once it's soaked I have no problem at all!

You guys should persevere because no other atomiser will give you the same satisfaction!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mohamed (19/4/14)

I do agree that when the nautilus performs ,she performs extremely well.and probably will outperform most standard type tanks when the coil works as it should . having said that my x1 tank has been giving me extremely good flavour and mountains of vapor lately and is also fairly consistent in terms of wicking .i must say their is just something about this x1 tank that innokin has done right compared to the 30b although people are saying the only difference is the pyrex tank , i tend to dissagree the airflow and coil positioning and of course the pyrex makes a world of a difference.in my personal opinion the i clear 30 x1 is innokins best tank design to date not yet where they should be but all in due time.
Back to the nautilus might just be that aspire was battling to keep up with the huge demand on coils and quality control was a hit and miss.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/4/14)

I am on my second Nautilus coil.
Its vaping very well. Good flavour and great convenience with the large tank.
Have only been vaping VM juices in it. Currently VM Choc Mint. No dry hits.
The odd bit of gurgling here and there - but when I refill, I clean the airways and then its better.


----------



## Allan (1/6/14)

Hi guys,

Just replaced my coil (and pyrex!) and also getting a crappy burnt taste. In your experience will this go away or is the coil toast?

Rob you mention giving it a good soak, How long would you suggest?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/14)

Allan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just replaced my coil (and pyrex!) and also getting a crappy burnt taste. In your experience will this go away or is the coil toast?
> 
> Rob you mention giving it a good soak, How long would you suggest?



Your coil may be toast! When it gets like this it's time to toss it!

I leave my coils in vodka for around a week and then rinse them big time in warm water and leave them to dry for 2-3 days!

But if the truth be known I have become so sensitive to the perfect flavour that I very rarely reuse any coils anymore... I pretty much never use commercial tanks anymore and only use the REO's (98% of the time) and the Russian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (10/6/14)

@Rob Fisher WOW! that's a heck of a a procedure to prep coils.
What's the reasoning behind it? maybe I should be doing that as well?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

phanatik said:


> @Rob Fisher WOW! that's a heck of a a procedure to prep coils.
> What's the reasoning behind it? maybe I should be doing that as well?



I only do that once the I've already used the coil... this regiment is just to make the coils last longer after they gunk up...


----------



## phanatik (10/6/14)

oh so i crisp new coil needs no additional prep. cool.
I will keep a jar with some vodka in and toss my coils in as i go along...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

phanatik said:


> oh so i crisp new coil needs no additional prep. cool.
> I will keep a jar with some vodka in and toss my coils in as i go along...


Perfect, that is how I do it too. Just have a lid on the vodka jar to prevent all the alcohol to vape away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> ......... I pretty much never use commercial tanks anymore and only use the REO's (98% of the time) and the Russian.


you purist you.....


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> you purist you.....



Afraid so... Changing wicks on the REO is just so quick and simple and a R14-95 bag of cotton balls is going to last me the rest of my life as opposed to a gazillion rand on commercial coils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

